# New EF-S 18-55 f/4-5.6 IS STM images leaked?



## ahsanford (Feb 7, 2017)

From Nokis.hita

https://goo.gl/fOfIUZ

My roughed out comparison to the 18-55 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM is below. It's not a perfect line up (used the mount to scale things), but it's probably close. That new lens is shorter.

- A


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds realistic to me.
Ihope that the image quality is not inferior.


----------



## Proscribo (Feb 8, 2017)

I think that's quite huge difference actually. If the optics are similar/even better on the new one.


----------



## vangelismm (Feb 8, 2017)

Would become a big lens making it f/4 all range?


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 8, 2017)

vangelismm said:


> Would become a big lens making it f/4 all range?



18-55mm f/4 would make it bigger, yes. You just need more glass to pull off 55mm f/4 than you do for 55mm f/5.6.

To get a rough feel for this, you can compare a (full-frame) 24-105, which comes in both an f/3.5-5.6 version and an f/4L IS version. See below. The outward difference looks small (length _about_ the same and filter diameter the same) but the non-L is a good 9-10 oz. lighter. 

- A


----------



## benkam (Feb 15, 2017)

Great move by Canon. The reduced size of the 18-55 f4-5.6 is noticeable and a more ideal kit lens form factor for the Rebels.

I'd also welcome a refresh of the 15-85 in f4-5.6, if that reduces size a bit, and also possibly in Nano USM.


----------

